# Wiggo's PERFECT bike-toss.



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

He scores an 11 for this one -

Här slänger Wiggins sin cykel i väggen - Video Cykel - Video Eurosport

No wonder he's a top pro.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Makes a lovely animated gif too:


----------



## matchmaker (Aug 15, 2009)

Sheer perfection!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Like a boss.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

What? Impressive? Give me a break. 

Step the bike over to the side, get out of the way, and be ready for an exchange you pampered pro. Stop tossing sponsor equipment off like trash while impressing yourself that it by chance landed upright on the wall.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

'Roid rage.
Millar's throw was so much better.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

doesn't everybody do it like that?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Creakyknees said:


> doesn't everybody do it like that?


What I always wanted to do was to take a swig from a bottle and toss it into the ditch just like the pros do. That would feel soooo good. Maybe I should do it once and then go back and get the bottle.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Look at this pic. Perfect parking. I can't even *place* my own bike that well. He looks kinda pleased with himself; that's a smug grin we see -


----------



## JasonLopez (Aug 19, 2012)

DonDenver said:


> What? Impressive? Give me a break.
> 
> Step the bike over to the side, get out of the way, and be ready for an exchange you pampered pro. Stop tossing sponsor equipment off like trash while impressing yourself that it by chance landed upright on the wall.


I don't blame him.

It's not his job to make sure his bike works.

And it's a bicycle. Not some F1 car. Almost inexcuseable on the mechanics part.

Anyone know what the failure was?


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

JasonLopez said:


> I don't blame him.
> 
> It's not his job to make sure his bike works.
> 
> ...


Wow you don't know what the mechanical was but you blame the mechanics, while it may be their fault in the real world stuff just breaks sometimes.

Add to that the bad bike change was all Wiggos fault clearly the bike was "working" enough to ride he could have planned the change and limited the damage but instead choose to throw a fit.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Seems to be having a personal problem:


> “I’m feeling a bit rough at the moment. I won’t go into detail; it’s nothing for the female ears,” he said, rubbing his eyes and looking wearily at the 30-odd journalists and photographers gathered for the event. “The saddle sores are better. It’s something else,” he revealed, but refused to elaborate.


Wiggins rough ahead of Giro del Trentino


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

I think for style points Wiggo's toss beats Contador's ditching of his Spec back a few years ago.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I watched it happen and was holding my breath when I saw it. I could just see a support car crunching that poor Dogma.


----------



## superg (May 9, 2010)

A) I would gladly take care of that Pinarello for him, even if the frame's the wrong size.

B) I would like to see Wiggo bowling.

C) If there ever was bike valet parking, he would be the uncontested #1.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

32and3cross said:


> the bad bike change


Looked like pretty routine bike change to me.
What better time to switch bikes than with your team car a few seconds back?
It didn't look like he lost much time, about twenty seconds from dismount to back on the new bike.

And he's got nothing on Bjarne Riis...who also was tossing a Pinarello.


----------



## biobanker (Jun 11, 2009)

Looks to me like that bike is driving itself!

A remote controlled motorbike Pinarello. I could win the Tour on that!


----------



## superg (May 9, 2010)

Looks like he forgot to flip the switch off.


----------



## superg (May 9, 2010)

All that hard training in Tenerife paid off.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Bill2 said:


> Seems to be having a personal problem:
> 
> 
> Wiggins rough ahead of Giro del Trentino


Hole in his scrotum? Tom Boonen would like to discuss it with him.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

upstateSC-rider said:


> 'Roid rage.
> Millar's throw was so much better.


Back in the TDF some years back, right? Sort of a two handed soccer toss way off into the weeds...


----------



## VinPaysDoc (May 23, 2005)

Think it was the Shimano electronic shifting. Wiggins was frustrated, but, Shimano will lose some $$$ because of it......


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Awesome attention to detail by Team Sky. Now we know what they were practicing in Tenerife.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

MisterMike said:


> Back in the TDF some years back, right? Sort of a two handed soccer toss way off into the weeds...


I wasn't it in the 2002 Vuelta?


> During stage 15 in 2002, riders climbed the Angliru in rain. Team cars stalled on the steepest part, some unable to restart because their tires slipped on messages painted by fans.[SUP][2][/SUP] Riders were caught behind them and others had to ride with flat tires because mechanics could not reach them. David Millar crashed three times[SUP][3][/SUP] and protested by handing in his race number a metre from the line. The judges ruled he had not finished the stage and he left the race.[SUP][4][/SUP][SUP][5][/SUP] He regretted his temper - he had been ninth - and apologised to his team.[SUP][2][/SUP]


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

In the US when you throw something away, it is legal for anybody else to take it. "But your honor, he clearly didn't want the bike anymore"


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Mrs Wigga having PMS again??


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

MisterMike said:


> Back in the TDF some years back, right? Sort of a two handed soccer toss way off into the weeds...


Giro 2008.


----------



## stez (Mar 13, 2006)

I was there to witness Bjarne's toss on the last time trial of the 1997 Tour De France at EuroDisney. Pretty funny tantrum.

1997 Tour de France, stage 20 - YouTube


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

Well, he won the TDF and ITT at the Olympics last year he's just showing how to do it to noobs like us. 

Too bad he lost time and ditch to 5th overall. Poor lad


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Excellent toss, Sir Wiggo!

You guys are just jealous, I'de be pretty smug too if I could do that...but "I couldn't give a toss" (as they say in Old Blimey) like that to save my life.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

"Casually deliberate.":thumbsup:


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

Mike T. said:


> What I always wanted to do was to take a swig from a bottle and toss it into the ditch just like the pros do. That would feel soooo good. Maybe I should do it once and then go back and get the bottle.


LOL! I love this! You just need to do it like the guys I raced with a few weeks ago. When we got to the feed zone, several guys did the swig-throw as if the small amount of water and weight of the bottle were going to be that much of a hindrance. I mean, I could understand if they took on a new bottle, but none of them did. Which left me wondering why they did that. 

Now I know, it was such a pro-looking move.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

jspharmd said:


> Now I know, it was such a pro-looking move.


I want to do it on a solo ride just as I blow past a middle-age couple out for their Sunday 3x per summer ride. They'd probably think I was a pro racer. I could pick the bottle up on the return trip.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

Bill2 said:


> Seems to be having a personal problem:


Maybe it's Herpes?


----------



## bmurphy (May 27, 2006)

I'm with everybody who thinks this makes him look like a petulant [email protected] It's right up there with wrecking a guitar on stage for "I really don't give a [email protected] what you think is important" for me.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

bmurphy said:


> I'm with everybody who thinks this makes him look like a petulant [email protected] It's right up there with wrecking a guitar on stage for "I really don't give a [email protected] what you think is important" for me.


You know how I keep saying that people take racing to personal? Yeah, this is just that.


----------



## bmurphy (May 27, 2006)

spade2you said:


> You know how I keep saying that people take racing to personal? Yeah, this is just that.


All good points. He's still a tosser though.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Mike T. said:


> What I always wanted to do was to take a swig from a bottle and toss it into the ditch just like the pros do. That would feel soooo good. Maybe I should do it once and then go back and get the bottle.


Cat's Hill E3 crash - YouTube

Yeah, like how pro this guy was! I'm racing that race in a week, let's hope that doesn't happen again.


----------

